# If God wants...



## cyaxares_died

Is there an exclusively Turkish way of saying "If God wants...", an equivalent, I think, to Arabic-originated "Inshallah"?


----------



## Volcano

*Umarım....*


----------



## cyaxares_died

I was looking for something more like "Tanri izin verse...", but I guess that doesn't exist.


----------



## kardorion

it does, but only older people or more religously devoted people use it and it would be "allah izin verirse". Umarim and insallah is much more common in everyday speech..


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Not exclusive, but you say _Allah'ın izniyle _and _Allah izin verirse_.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Can't you also say Allah isterse/ dilerse?


----------



## AlpArslan

ateaofimdomar said:


> Can't you also say Allah isterse/ dilerse?



You can, but no one does.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

ateaofimdomar said:


> Can't you also say Allah isterse/ dilerse?


Yes, but then again they are not exclusively used. Googling shows that they appear in rather religious forms.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

So, inşallah has completely lost its religious connotation in daily usage?


----------



## Volcano

ateaofimdomar said:


> So, inşallah has completely lost its religious connotation in daily usage?



*When people say these it means if they will do something, they think that they should get permission from the god or the god should let them.So I think these make the situation strange.For this reason i use umarım... *


----------



## AlpArslan

ateaofimdomar said:


> So, inşallah has completely lost its religious connotation in daily usage?



Not completely, but it is so common that event an atheist could accidentally say that. It still has slight religious connotation.

The word comes from Arabic. "İn-şa-Allah" which exactly means "if god wants".


----------

